# Tricks to get 5 stars



## Phia Bennin (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi there,

I work for a podcast called Reply All and I'm curious about tools or tricks people use to get 5 star ratings. Like, does it matter how clean the car is? Do you keep certain chargers in the vehicle? I am hoping to get to talk to some drivers.

If you are up for chatting, please message me.

Thank you!

Phia Bennin


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Phia Bennin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I work for a podcast called Reply All and I'm curious about tools or tricks people use to get 5 star ratings. Like, does it matter how clean the car is? Do you keep certain chargers in the vehicle? I am hoping to get to talk to some drivers.
> 
> ...


There is no trick to guarantee a 5 star rating unless you take their phone and do it yourself. The way Pax rate is random. Travis is the only uber driver with a 5 star rating ( according to him on the Stephen Colbert show.)


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Why don't you try driving Uber and see if you can figure it out? Anyone can sign up.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The trick isn't learning how to get 5 stars. It's learning how to avoid 1 stars. If the ride appears to be trouble before it begins, cancel and move on.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The trick isn't learning how to get 5 stars. It's learning how to avoid 1 stars. If the ride appears to be trouble before it begins, cancel and move on.


Great answer and approach to maintaining a good rating.


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

The most important criterium to increase the possibility to get 5 stars is to drive safely.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

carlosm7 said:


> The most important criterium to increase the possibility to get 5 stars is to drive safely.


According to Uber, 75% of poor ratings come from bad navigation.


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

Accepting low rated riders = you getting low ratings.. I only pick up and accept 4.9 and above.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

This is how you become a 5* driver - you rate all passengers a 1 unless they tip.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber/Lyfter said:


> Accepting low rated riders = you getting low ratings.. I only pick up and accept 4.9 and above.


Cute doggie.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Be normal and don't think about ratings, and stop caring because Uber is a joke and everyone who sees an Uber driver is like "look at that clown."


----------



## SteamFlyer82 (Nov 29, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Be normal and don't think about ratings, and stop caring because Uber is a joke and everyone who sees an Uber driver is like "look at that clown."


So making balloon animals won't help, either?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

SteamFlyer82 said:


> So making balloon animals won't help, either?


It might, but probably not.


----------



## SteamFlyer82 (Nov 29, 2015)

The drunk lady wanted a pony and I accidentally gave her a giraffe. She gave me a one star rating.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

VERY dirty trick.. ride with a relative, short trip, and ask for a 5 star.. (I never say I do that...)


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Aviod low rated pax. Or any with an attitude you have to text or call for many reason such as bad pin. Now I don't worry about my ratings at all they even out at around 4.88 or so


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

End trip 30 seconds early... In loud voice tell pax how awesome s/he was and for that you are giving 5 stars while making sure they see the phone screen with stars... And remind them to open the app and rate as well... When they are leaving, you can give appropriate stars and move on. No guarantee but seems to have worked for me since I used this approach. Works especially well when pax are partners/girlfriend boyfriend.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

haha i had a guy try to trick me into 5stars by tellin me he knows who rates him low cause uber gives him a timeframe of when he got a bad rating.....soooo
*BoooooooM *1star for him.....

Next day got the same driver and he didnt say crap to me so i know that he doesnt know sooooo
*BoooooooM* 1star again 
Let that be a lesson to try to not to try to con me hehe


----------



## DavieJUber (Jan 4, 2016)

Phia Bennin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I work for a podcast called Reply All and I'm curious about tools or tricks people use to get 5 star ratings. Like, does it matter how clean the car is? Do you keep certain chargers in the vehicle? I am hoping to get to talk to some drivers.
> 
> ...


Well, there IS something I started just over a week ago when my ratings were down and I got an email from Uber suggesting I attend a seminar for it.
I typed the following into a notepad on my phone so it could be cut and pasted to a message to the passenger at the end of a ride (after they got out):
I've given you a 5 star rating.
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR 5 STAR RATING.
Then I ended the trip and gave them the 5*.
That's it! It worked! I went from a 4.23 to now a 4.50! I assumed that part of the reason for the low ratings was a lack of relationship between myself and the passengers. They get in, then get out. Most don't chat, so no real connections are made. About half of those I send that message to send one back thanking me.
Keep in mind that they cannot rate you until you and the trip, so by sneaking that little acknowledgement in before ending it, you make the positive connection and remind them to rate you positively as well.
Works for me, May for you.
Good luck!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't pick up pax like 14gIV .


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Don't pick up pax like 14gIV .


You have me all wrong I am a nice rider and I already said I give out many 5stars. 
Last 2 days I took 6 uber rides and gave out 5stars on 3 of those.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

14gIV said:


> haha i had a guy try to trick me into 5stars by tellin me he knows who rates him low cause uber gives him a timeframe of when he got a bad rating.....soooo
> *BoooooooM *1star for him.....
> 
> Next day got the same driver and he didnt say crap to me so i know that he doesnt know sooooo
> ...


 He told you the truth. Uber was giving 1/7/30/365 averages in the driver web panel. So you just admitted to being a huge dussch.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

If you're looking for freebies, mine is not the car to enter. We're not here to entertain you or offer you a buffet. At $0.95 per mile, you're lucky enough if the driver has brakes.


----------



## DavieJUber (Jan 4, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Don't pick up pax like 14gIV .


What? I don't get it.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

Oral.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Stars are overrated and do nothing to help pay the bills.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

driverco said:


> used to end trip early now just drive around the building or block a few times then end trip instant tip


So you don't end trip when you drop the pax and instead drive around? This is genius! I am gonna try this technique for next few rides.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> So you don't end trip when you drop the pax and instead drive around? This is genius! I am gonna try this technique for next few rides.


This does nothing to help the cause of us who are trying to do things the right and honest way...even if the people we do the work for are totally unethical. You will be found out sooner or later.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

driverco said:


> congratulations in getting someone fired for simply trying to survive feels good to have such power huh? Smh


Anyone who underminds my intelligence and try's to trick me into giving him 5stars is gonna get nuked with a 1star.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Well, you just go ahead and enjoy your orgasm from giving one star there buddy.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> giving one star there buddy.


I would rather give 5stars if the driver deserves it and I pay no surgey


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tell the passenger to give you five at the end of the ride.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Tell the passenger to give you five at the end of the ride.


And btw as a rider my rating is still 5stars


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Phia Bennin said:


> I work for a podcast called Reply All and I'm curious about tools or tricks people use to get 5 star ratings. Like, does it matter how clean the car is? Do you keep certain chargers in the vehicle? I am hoping to get to talk to some drivers.


In Austin, some pax are given a "Thumbs Up / Down" option or "Smiley/Frowny Face" option instead of the 5 Stars ... so for those pax it's either give the driver 5* or 1* with nothing in between.

That said, I drive UberLux ... my car is spotless (cleaned daily), I have chargers & mints available for my pax.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

If you're driving for Uber, rating's should be the least of your worries, at this point in the game.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> my car is spotless (cleaned daily), I have chargers & mints available for my pax.


Zigs you my friend sound like a cool 5star driver + I give u some tip$$$


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

it helps if you are either white or even slightly attractive female and can speak english. also a baby picture on your dashboard diffuses alot of nonsense.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

forkedover said:


> baby picture on your dashboard


baby in an ironlung may even warrant some tips


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

garrobitoalado said:


> VERY dirty trick.. ride with a relative, short trip, and ask for a 5 star.. (I never say I do that...)


Would Uber pick up on this trick? I mean if it were the exact same person over and over?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber would care less... Will gladly take the cut and laugh all the way to the bank. Seriously though why donate even more to Uber?


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I've considered putting up a picture of my son, who was a gorgeous toddler. He's now 18, but I can always tell anyone who asks that it's my grandson who I have to take care of since his mother was killed in a tragic accident. Yeah, just try to give me anything less than 5* and a tip after hearing that sob story, *****es.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

14gIV said:


> haha i had a guy try to trick me into 5stars by tellin me he knows who rates him low cause uber gives him a timeframe of when he got a bad rating.....soooo
> *BoooooooM *1star for him.....
> 
> Next day got the same driver and he didnt say crap to me so i know that he doesnt know sooooo
> ...


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hope it's not too late to salvage my rating, right now I have

4.41 rating, 46 rated trips, 32 five stars. Seems like it would stay the same, even if everyone gives me 5 stars from now on. For example 46 trips from now (if everyone rates) I'll have 96 rated trip and 64 5 stars, every time it goes up one rated trip and I get a 5 star (provided they actually give 5 stars) it will stay the same.


----------

